# Buchempfehlung bzw. Anleitung zum Neustart



## Uwesnh (21. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,
bin hier neu in diesem Forum.
Wir (4 Erwachsene mit 4 Kindern) planen einen Schwimmteich in unserem Garten zu verwirklichen. Ausser der Idee, und ein paar Info`s aus diesem Forum habe wir noch nichts. Vielleicht können Sie mir ein paar Empfehlungen und Tipps geben.
Bin für alle Anregungen dankbar.
Viele Grüße aus dem Kraichgau
Uwe


----------



## fleur (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Buchempfehlung bzw. Anleitung zum Neustart*



			
				Uwesnh schrieb:
			
		

> außer ein paar Info`s aus diesem Forum



Hallo Uwe,

herzlich :Willkommen2  bei den Teich :crazy :crazy 

*Ein paar Info's *aus diesem Forum : das kann ich garnicht recht glauben  

bitte stöber doch noch mehr im Forum z.B. unter *Schwimmteiche* haben neben Thias noch viele andere User Planung und Bau ihrer Schwimmteiche genau beschrieben. 
Außerdem gibt es u.a. eine gute Homepage www.gabriele-friedrichs.de und und und ....

Also viel Spaß 

Carin (i.A. von fleur)


----------



## Annett (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Buchempfehlung bzw. Anleitung zum Neustart*

Hallo Uwe.

Auch von mir: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns! 

Ich kann Dir noch die Firma Naturagart empfehlen. Schau Dir mal deren Angebot und vor allem die Bauanleitungen an. Natürlich bekommst Du die Infos mehr oder minder auch hier. 
Aber längst nicht so gebündelt und auf dem Tablet serviert. 

Ihr Geld sind sie bei solch einer hohen Investition auf jeden Fall wert!

Ansonsten - wie Carin schon schreibt.. lies Dich bei uns durch und frag, wenn etwas unklar ist. Wir können schlecht wissen, welche Fragen Du hast und was Du schon zum Thema weißt.

Viel Spaß bei Planung und Bau!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Buchempfehlung bzw. Anleitung zum Neustart*

Auch wenn wir keinen Schwimmteich, sondern einen "normalen" gebaut haben, können wir die Tipps nur unterstützen: Profihinweise von Naturagard, die Planen auch, ohne die arbeiten dann auszuführen, Planung für Selberbauer (gibt's natürlich nicht ganz umsonst). Alles kann per Brief. Fax, online oder per Telefon abgewickelt werden.

Alles was wir uns vorher, bevor wir dieses Forum kannten, an Literatur angeschafft haben, hat uns nicht wirklich weiter gebracht.


----------



## Gorgo (11. März 2008)

*AW: Buchempfehlung bzw. Anleitung zum Neustart*

Wir haben unseren 200000 m³ Schwimmteich weitgehend selbst gebaut. Ich kann Euch die Web-Site von Ralf Glenk wärmstens empfehlen: www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de

Unsere Folie kam von der Fa. Mielke, deren Hilfe und Tipps wir uneingeschränkt empfehlen können: http://www.mielkesteiche.de/


----------



## günter-w (11. März 2008)

*AW: Buchempfehlung bzw. Anleitung zum Neustart*

Hallo Uwe, herzlich willkommen im Forum. du hast ja schon einige Tipps bekommen ich kann dir anbieten so fern dir die Südpfalz nicht zu weit ist auch mal einen Sonntagsausflug zumachen und unseren Teich anschauen dabei kann  ich dir einige Details auf die du achten solltest zeigen.


----------



## sternhausen (11. März 2008)

*AW: Buchempfehlung bzw. Anleitung zum Neustart*

Hallo Gorgo
Wohl einige Nullen zu viel in deinen Angaben vorhanden- oder irre ich da.
Bei 120 m2 Wasserfläche komme ich nur auf 80m3 Wasser.
80m3 ist schon eine ganz schöne Menge,aber 200000m3 muss ein sehr tiefer Teich sein.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Gorgo (12. März 2008)

*AW: Buchempfehlung bzw. Anleitung zum Neustart*



			
				sternhausen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gorgo
> Wohl einige Nullen zu viel in deinen Angaben vorhanden- oder irre ich da.
> Bei 120 m2 Wasserfläche komme ich nur auf 80m3 Wasser.
> 80m3 ist schon eine ganz schöne Menge,aber 200000m3 muss ein sehr tiefer Teich sein.
> Grüsse sternhausen



Du hast natürlich recht mit den Nullen.  Es sind 200 m³ gemeint. :crazy Aber wie  bist du auf 80m³ gekommen ohne die Tiefe zu kennen?


----------



## sternhausen (12. März 2008)

*AW: Buchempfehlung bzw. Anleitung zum Neustart*

Hallo Gorgo
Damit habe ich meinen eigenen Teich gemeint.
Grüsse Sternhausen


----------

